# How often should i be feeding my puppy



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hello

I have an 11 week old chihuahua puppy.

I have been feeding him 3 times a day, one in the morning, mid afternoon and again in the evening.

Over the past few days he hasnt been interested in eating in the afternoon he's to busy playing and running around after my other dog.

Even when i take him somewhere quiet he will eat a small amount of food and then will walk away.

Should he be having the three meals still?

How many times a day should i be feeding him?

Any advice would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would feed a puppy of that age either 3 meals a day or free feed if that is what he did at his breeder.
What are you feeding, how much are you feeding and what does he weigh? Perhaps he is getting enough between the two feedings and while you would stick with 3 feedings, maybe a bit less at each feeding is fine. I do not know, though not knowing what he is eating, how much and his size.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it depends on what your feeding and how much...also how big is your puppy. You must be careful of hypoglycemia. If he is doing fine on 2 feeds a day...then go for it. Just watch for any unusual behavior....such as vomiting...especially during night....as that can be a sign of an empty stomach and hungry pup.

I still feed my 8 month old 4x a day but she is itty bitty and is Raw fed.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hello

He is on Royal Canin Mini Junior

The breeder told me to let him eat for 15 mins and then take the food away. He never actually eats continuously for the 15 mins so i presume he is eating to when he has had enough and not just being greedy.

I cant free feed him as i have an older chihuahua and if i leave the food down he keeps eating it on him lol.

And he is around 2lb 7oz, 

Thanks


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

The breeder I got Roxy from free fed her, but I wanted her on more of a routine and I wanted to control how much she was eating. I too fed her 3 times per day. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon, once in the evening. I still feed her 3 times a day. She's 10 months now. Some people feed twice a day. Totally fine too, you just give more to eat at one time the less times you feed. I like feeding 3 times a day though so that she doesn't have to wait for hours to eat. I never want to take the chance of her sugar dropping.

From personal experience, sometimes Roxy isn't hungry right away when I feed her. She LOVES her food and is always excited to eat, but there are days where she may have had a few extra treats or I fed her a little too early or whatever the reason, but she doesn't ALWAYS eat right away. She doesn't always eat it all at one time either. She may eat some, and then get distracted, and come back and eat the rest a little later. So, if I only put her food down and let her eat for 15 minutes and took it away, she wouldn't always eat her whole meal.

So, I think it just comes with trial and error and observing your dog and getting to know what they do. Maybe you're feeding too much with each feeding. I am not sure. A healthy dog won't starve them self though! 

ALSO -- if you WOULD rather free feed, this is another option. When I'm at my apartment during the school year, I don't have to worry about other dogs eating Roxy's food. But now that it's summer and I'm home from college, I'm at my parents. We have two labs here. They always scarf up Roxy's food when they get the chance. So, we put a baby gate up and block off one room so Roxy can eat her food in peace and not have to worry about anyone else eating her food.

Good luck!


----------

